# Mental Game



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

one way is to never shoot an unscored practice round or aimlessly shooting without purpose. always set up formal scoring for your practice and treat it like a competition round. you have to teach your shot process that when it has a "bow in Hand" it is serious shooting only. you have to teach your process that there is no such thing as flipping the switch when you shoot competition,...it is always competition,...then there is no energy allowed to be wasted getting nervous because the level of shooting pressure is the same whether practicing or shooting a competitive round. and of course,....to go along with that,....never practice without a goal or agenda. look for a book called "With Winning in Mind",...( can't recall the author). this book is about his preparation and performance in world class high power rifle competition. all of it applies directly to our sport.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

merlinron said:


> one way is to never shoot an unscored practice round or aimlessly shooting without purpose. always set up formal scoring for your practice and treat it like a competition round. you have to teach your shot process that when it has a "bow in Hand" it is serious shooting only. you have to teach your process that there is no such thing as flipping the switch when you shoot competition,...it is always competition,...then there is no energy allowed to be wasted getting nervous because the level of shooting pressure is the same whether practicing or shooting a competitive round. and of course,....to go along with that,....never practice without a goal or agenda. look for a book called "With Winning in Mind",...( can't recall the author). this book is about his preparation and performance in world class high power rifle competition. all of it applies directly to our sport.


Lanny Basham would be the author.. great information in that book!


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes!..... that's the guy !..... excellent reading for understanding the competitive state of mind.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Lanny Basham would be the author.. great information in that book!


to add, this advice comes from other people as well. high ranking people in archery competition will tell you the same thing. i think it was Griv, who said, "never take a shot that doesn't have a value" .


----------



## 953281 (Sep 27, 2020)

Shoot with purpose as stated earlier. Keep score and try to beat that score each time you shoot. Be aware of proper form and other things that would affect your score. You coule shoot with someone else and take the challenge to beat the other person's score.


----------

